# which one to choose



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the following pictures are of two wegies kittens that i am drooling about.
one is black and white and the other is blue and white both white tips to their tails both two weeks old. at the moment the black and white called troy is the first contender
enjoy








and blue and white boy


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how can you choose, but i do love the look of the blue and white.
how gorgeous are they,
michelle x


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Aww, they are both super cute!!! Prefer the black and white one though. Love his face!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Take both - problem solved!!! Gorgeous babies.:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ChinaBlue said:


> Take both - problem solved!!! Gorgeous babies.:thumbup:


_haha !!! thats what i said, lol.,,_


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I think you should take both too 

They are both very adoreable


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i dont know if you lot are helping me or hindering me lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

one sat on each knee would look very nice i think........and more pics for us hehehehehe


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

well I did say get two but if I had to choose between them then Troy. If you didn't get him would you still be hankering for a black and white?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> well I did say get two but if I had to choose between them then Troy. If you didn't get him would you still be hankering for a black and white?


eh - yes but the blue and white is nice too,but yes i always wanted a black and white


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

glad im not in your shoes lol id take both. ther so handsom


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I think you should take both too
> 
> They are both very adoreable


Agree! how can you choose between them, there far to beautiful


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so tempted i'm just trying to be practical, at the moment the breeder hasnt advertised this litter yet and because i will be going down to see them by train i wont actually be going until i pick him/them up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> so tempted i'm just trying to be practical, at the moment the breeder hasnt advertised this litter yet and because i will be going down to see them by train i wont actually be going until i pick him/them up


_i think they are both beautiful, and i am sure, which ever one you choose, you will be very happy with._


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

How could you separate them?? The only option is to have them both


----------



## DizzyKitty (Sep 13, 2011)

They are both adorable, but I would definitely say the black and white


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

have both i would lol


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Both stunning furbabies, but i have a big soft spot for anything blue. lol
If you can't decied have both.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

They are both gorgeous, I wouldn't be able to choose. The black/white one looks like a little badger.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Troy. Black and white NFC are stunning. I wouldn't have an NFC in any other colour. Okay I would but it's my favourite.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

they are now three weeks old and troy is now weighing in at 375grams his brother called talek weighs less at 264 grams
here are the latest pictures
troy








































and talek


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

part 2 my computer has a mind of its own
talek again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both stunning, what lovely pictures.,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you apparently the breeder is very pleased with the whole litter


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> thank you apparently the breeder is very pleased with the whole litter


_are these pictures making your choice any easier._


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

Have you got any fresh pics of Troy and Talek? are you going to show, if not I would say Talek but I think they are both super. Really chunky babies. I would love to see some profile pics of them.

Izzie


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Take them both! :thumbup: I would!! 

I just scrolled to the top of page 3 and now I am crying. Just too much of a cuteness overload. I can't cope!!!! Those baby mews are just too cute.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the black and white most - but . . I agree that you should take advice on type if you are hoping to show.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _are these pictures making your choice any easier._


not really. on saturday the breeder told me someone was interested in talek, so i thought that makes the decision easier for me.anyway apparently the prospective buyer chose a kitten from an older lot so he is still for sale.on top of that if i buyer the two together i save money now is that now fair or is that not fair.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Have you got any fresh pics of Troy and Talek? are you going to show, if not I would say Talek but I think they are both super. Really chunky babies. I would love to see some profile pics of them.
> 
> Izzie


these pictures were taken on sunday


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

spid said:


> I like the black and white most - but . . I agree that you should take advice on type if you are hoping to show.


i doubt if i will show its not very convenient for me as i dont drive


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Have you got any fresh pics of Troy and Talek? are you going to show, if not I would say Talek but I think they are both super. Really chunky babies. I would love to see some profile pics of them.
> 
> Izzie


from what you can see do you think troy could be show material then, its troy that i am definitely having as i always wanted a black and white if not i would have had a blue and white and looks what happens.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

From what I can see I would say Troy yes,but ideally you want a profile pic of the head really. He is very lovely,they both are.

I do not drive but I found with a trolley and keeping show kit to a minimum I get to the shows easily enough. Another thing you could try though is requesting a lift and paying towards petrol perhaps. Maybe join the NFC club and take it from there.I am sure your breeder could help you out if you want to show.

Izzie


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

that Troy is getting scrummier by the day! Lucky you Jenny!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe next time the breeder sends me some pictures i'll ask for some profile ones.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you cazzer he is rather gorgeous isnt he?
by the way what happened about booboo bear?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

haven't arranged a date to go and see him yet as restricted to weekends. OH is away at moment so will arrange a date when he gets back tomorrow. Its the Norsk Skogkatt show on Saturday and I would like to go to that [and i think Jeanette is planning on going anyway]. So it will either be sunday or the following weekend. That would be a show at thornbury though which is very close to both of us, so not sure whether she will be there as well. OH is taken it as given he is coming here though!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

fingers crossed for you, i see he is still on her website. lucky you being able to go to the show on saturday. beverley spooner who bred my nellie will probably go too, if you see her say hello for me


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They are both soooo gorgeous!! If I really had to choose one is would be Talek :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

its a long way from us {Hour and a half?} but can't get to the supreme again this year due to OH's photographic commitments. The NFC show is in Alcester a place we go to quite often but we can't get to that for the same reason. I missed supreme last year as well due to him. Hence my OH feeling guilty and saying he'll take me to Bracknell!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats a shame cause i am going to the supreme, the week after i go and see the babies.
apparently the breeder was saying that she always thought the queen of the kittens was a black smoke and white and apparently three of the six kittens are smoke, none of mine i'm afraid.


----------

